# Floor press?



## Bakerboy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Floor press*

What is the reason for doing this exercise? Is it mainly to work on a sticky point in your bench? I see a lot of you guys include this movement in your programs- do you find it helps?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Its great for getting past a sticking point at the top of the movement where your tris seem to take over more. It really hits them more than regular bench.

Mostly i just add them in for variety, but its a really fun and interesting movement to do. Pretty tough aswell. Give them a try!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

I use it since my sticking point is the lockout.  With the floor press, your arms come to a dead stop, then you must press the weight.  It's mostly triceps and you don't get the momentum if you had started with the bar off the chest.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

I'm going to include them in my push day. Uni-lateral DB floor presses with legs straight (with a neutal grip). I want to increase my tricep strength.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds good. I did regular grip unilateral last night - very tough not to roll the fuck over, haha!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the movement.  It has the following advantages:

The eccentric/concentric chain is broken like during a box squat.

You can really stress the mid/lockout portion of the bench press if that's where you have trouble.

You take leg drive out of the equation.  Some might consider this bad, but if you are already efficient at utilizing leg drive, then work on your weak point which is the prime movers of the lift!


----------

